# Covid: release sudafricana fa paura. Italia stop voli. Israele emergenza



## admin (26 Novembre 2021)

Come annunciato in pompa magna da La Stampa, la nuova variante (più correttamente release NDR) sudafricana del Covid (che elude i vaccini) si sta già diffondendo a macchia d'olio. Israele, la nazione più vaccinata del pianeta, è ad un passo dall'emergenza. Come già riferito, è un virus particolarmente contagioso a causa delle 32 mutazioni subite. L'Italia poco fa ha bloccato i voli con diverse nazioni africane. Il Governo inglese annuncia:"Questa è la variante più significativa che abbiamo incontrato fino ad oggi e sono in corso ricerche urgenti per saperne di più sulla sua trasmissibilità, gravità e suscettibilità ai vaccini. Gli scienziati stanno esaminando quali azioni di salute pubblica possono limitare l'impatto di B.1.1.529".

*Repubblica: nonostante la massiccia dose di vaccinazioni in Israele si sta assistendo ad una risalita dei contagi. Possibile quinta ondata. Non si esclude subito una quarta dose per tutti.*


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da La Stampa, la nuova variante (più correttamente release NDR) sudafricana del Covid (che elude i vaccini) si sta già diffondendo a macchia d'olio. Israele, la nazione più vaccinata del pianeta, è ad un passo dall'emergenza. Come già riferito, è un virus particolarmente contagioso a causa delle 32 mutazioni subite. L'Italia poco fa ha bloccato i voli con diverse nazioni africane. Il Governo inglese annuncia:"Questa è la variante più significativa che abbiamo incontrato fino ad oggi e sono in corso ricerche urgenti per saperne di più sulla sua trasmissibilità, gravità e suscettibilità ai vaccini. Gli scienziati stanno esaminando quali azioni di salute pubblica possono limitare l'impatto di B.1.1.529".



Queste terzi dosi già non servono più a nulla, praticamente


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da La Stampa, la nuova variante (più correttamente release NDR) sudafricana del Covid (che elude i vaccini) si sta già diffondendo a macchia d'olio. Israele, la nazione più vaccinata del pianeta, è ad un passo dall'emergenza. Come già riferito, è un virus particolarmente contagioso a causa delle 32 mutazioni subite. L'Italia poco fa ha bloccato i voli con diverse nazioni africane. Il Governo inglese annuncia:"Questa è la variante più significativa che abbiamo incontrato fino ad oggi e sono in corso ricerche urgenti per saperne di più sulla sua trasmissibilità, gravità e suscettibilità ai vaccini. Gli scienziati stanno esaminando quali azioni di salute pubblica possono limitare l'impatto di B.1.1.529".


Idiota chi non ci crede


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da La Stampa, la nuova variante (più correttamente release NDR) sudafricana del Covid (che elude i vaccini) si sta già diffondendo a macchia d'olio. Israele, la nazione più vaccinata del pianeta, è ad un passo dall'emergenza. Come già riferito, *è un virus particolarmente contagioso a causa delle 32 mutazioni subite*. L'Italia poco fa ha bloccato i voli con diverse nazioni africane. Il Governo inglese annuncia:"Questa è la variante più significativa che abbiamo incontrato fino ad oggi e sono in corso ricerche urgenti per saperne di più sulla sua trasmissibilità, gravità e suscettibilità ai vaccini. Gli scienziati stanno esaminando quali azioni di salute pubblica possono limitare l'impatto di B.1.1.529".


Non capisco che logica segua la frase che ho evidenziato...


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Queste terzi dosi già non servono più a nulla, praticamente


La devono pur inventare bene la balla per convincere i fedeli a farsi andar bene le restrizioni imminenti, la proroga dello stato di emergenza e le 4 dosi da fine gennaio


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2021)

L'OMS dovrebbero organizzare i keynote stile Apple per presentare al mondo queste nuove release (conquiste dell'umanità). Sul palco i vari vairologi che poi possono pure intrattenere ballando e cantando qualche canzone. Col pubblico incollato alla tv che sbava al sol pensiero della prossime release.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Queste terzi dosi già non servono più a nulla, praticamente



Bisognerà subito iniettarsi la 4° dose a distanza di 2 mesi dalla 3° ! 
Poi piano piano si arriverà ad una siringata al mese


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Novembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Idiota chi non ci crede


ecco l'idiota che sospetta per i tempi... 
del perché come detto.. sarebbe che ci sguazzano su questa situazione! visto che come risorse della madre terra e il capitalismo non siamo messi bene.. cioè secondo voi questi ci diranno la verità!? che si deve drasticamente cambiare stile di vita.. l'hanno mai fatto!?

sinceramente possono dirlo tutte le nazioni del mondo ma io a questi cosiddetti governanti gli do 0 fiducia


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2021)

*Repubblica: nonostante la massiccia dose di vaccinazioni in Israele si sta assistendo ad una risalita dei contagi. Possibile quinta ondata. Non si esclude subito una quarta dose per tutti. *


----------



## Andris (26 Novembre 2021)

queste varianti vengono tutte da luoghi dove c'è stato il Regno Unito ?
variabili coloniali, a morte l'impero di Sua Maestà


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: nonostante la massiccia dose di vaccinazioni in Israele si sta assistendo ad una risalita dei contagi. Possibile quinta ondata. Non si esclude subito una quarta dose per tutti. *


 La feccia dell'umanità, insieme alla Cina.

Non a caso, le due nazioni "In prima linea" col Covid


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ecco l'idiota che sospetta per i tempi...
> del perché come detto.. sarebbe che ci sguazzano su questa situazione! visto che come risorse della madre terra e il capitalismo non siamo messi bene.. cioè secondo voi questi ci diranno la verità!? che si deve drasticamente cambiare stile di vita.. l'hanno mai fatto!?
> 
> sinceramente possono dirlo tutte le nazioni del mondo ma io a questi cosiddetti governanti gli do 0 fiducia


Ero ironico ovviamente, nemmeno io credo ad una sola parola che esca dal leloro luride bocche


----------



## Swaitak (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: nonostante la massiccia dose di vaccinazioni in Israele si sta assistendo ad una risalita dei contagi. Possibile quinta ondata. Non si esclude subito una quarta dose per tutti. *


questi sono drogati però


----------



## Andris (26 Novembre 2021)

i neonati e al nido scaldano i motori nel "laboratorio Pfizer" detto Israele

*Arnon Shahar, responsabile vaccinazione Israele:*

"*Ci stiamo avviando verso la vaccinazione dei bambini sotto i 5 anni.*
Ci sarà bisogno di tempo per valutare e per capire, ma nel futuro prossimo dovremo decidere se immunizzare i più piccoli, sono riflessioni che bisogna fare, dobbiamo adattarci all'evolversi della pandemia"

Rai News


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: nonostante la massiccia dose di vaccinazioni in Israele si sta assistendo ad una risalita dei contagi. Possibile quinta ondata. Non si esclude subito una quarta dose per tutti. *



Eccolaaaa,la 4° dose in arrivo sul binario 2 ! 
Non facciamo neanche in tempo a pensarle e a scriverle le cose,che subito ci copiano spudoratamente


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2021)

Oh, perfino i ritardati che commentano sotto gli articoli di Repubblica ci stanno arrivando. Ammazza...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da La Stampa, la nuova variante (più correttamente release NDR) sudafricana del Covid (che elude i vaccini) si sta già diffondendo a macchia d'olio. Israele, la nazione più vaccinata del pianeta, è ad un passo dall'emergenza. Come già riferito, è un virus particolarmente contagioso a causa delle 32 mutazioni subite. L'Italia poco fa ha bloccato i voli con diverse nazioni africane. Il Governo inglese annuncia:"Questa è la variante più significativa che abbiamo incontrato fino ad oggi e sono in corso ricerche urgenti per saperne di più sulla sua trasmissibilità, gravità e suscettibilità ai vaccini. Gli scienziati stanno esaminando quali azioni di salute pubblica possono limitare l'impatto di B.1.1.529".
> 
> *Repubblica: nonostante la massiccia dose di vaccinazioni in Israele si sta assistendo ad una risalita dei contagi. Possibile quinta ondata. Non si esclude subito una quarta dose per tutti.*



A quando la versione Lancer Evo 6?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> i neonati scaldano i motori nel "laboratorio Pfizer" detto Israele:
> 
> "Ci stiamo avviando verso la vaccinazione dei bambini sotto i 5 anni. Ci sarà bisogno di tempo per valutare e per capire, ma nel futuro prossimo dovremo decidere se immunizzare i più piccoli, sono riflessioni che bisogna fare, dobbiamo adattarci all'evolversi della pandemia"



Addirittura i bambini di età inferiori ai 5 anni ?
Praticamente una volta estratti i neonati dalla vagina della madre,al posto della sculacciata tattica riceveranno una bella dose pfizer. Wow


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> i neonati e al nido scaldano i motori nel "laboratorio Pfizer" detto Israele
> 
> *Arnon Shahar, responsabile vaccinazione Israele:*
> 
> ...


Si può dire che é follia pura o finisco nella lista degli amanti segreti di Hitler?


----------



## Andris (26 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Addirittura i bambini di età inferiori ai 5 anni ?
> Praticamente una volta estratti i neonati dalla vagina della madre,al posto della sculacciata tattica riceveranno una bella dose pfizer. Wow


tipo Percassi che a Bergamo regala ad ogni neonato un completo dell'Atalanta, in Israele ci sarà l'ad di Pfizer che regala un kit vaccinazione e la bavetta con la siringa "I love Pfizer"


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Novembre 2021)

Il fatto che dicono che li vaccinano e poi si contraddicono dicendo che ci vorrebbe tempo per evitare possibili complicanze.. bho


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> questi sono drogati però


Voglio una dose tripla!!! 

Voglio il supermega griiin ****.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da La Stampa, la nuova variante (più correttamente release NDR) sudafricana del Covid (che elude i vaccini) si sta già diffondendo a macchia d'olio. Israele, la nazione più vaccinata del pianeta, è ad un passo dall'emergenza. Come già riferito, è *un virus particolarmente contagioso a causa delle 32 mutazioni subite*. L'Italia poco fa ha bloccato i voli con diverse nazioni africane. Il Governo inglese annuncia:"Questa è la variante più significativa che abbiamo incontrato fino ad oggi e sono in corso ricerche urgenti per saperne di più sulla sua trasmissibilità, gravità e suscettibilità ai vaccini. Gli scienziati stanno esaminando quali azioni di salute pubblica possono limitare l'impatto di B.1.1.529".
> 
> *Repubblica: nonostante la massiccia dose di vaccinazioni in Israele si sta assistendo ad una risalita dei contagi. Possibile quinta ondata. Non si esclude subito una quarta dose per tutti.*


Visto che mi ricordavo di aver letto qualcosa a riguardo, sono andato a ricercare su internet.

Lo studio che riporto è del 27 novembre 2020 (un anno fa esatto, la cosa fa piuttosto ridere):
La University College London, analizzando un campione di oltre *46mila genomi virali* da tutto il mondo, ha concluso che il numero delle mutazioni del covid non è direttamente correlato con l'aumentare della trasmissibilità dello stesso.

Repubblica e tutti gli altri giornali e sitarelli online riportano univocamente lo stesso messaggio confutato da studi accreditati. Che spasso.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: nonostante la massiccia dose di vaccinazioni in Israele si sta assistendo ad una risalita dei contagi. Possibile quinta ondata. Non si esclude subito una quarta dose per tutti. *


Questi sono completamente pazzi, oltre ad essere assassini con i propri "vicini" lo sono pure con i cittadini propri.


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questi sono completamente pazzi, oltre ad essere assassini con i propri "vicini" lo sono pure con i cittadini propri.


Eh, vorrei tanto dire una cosa su questa qui (pura feccia). Purtroppo non si può.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Novembre 2021)

Immagino che anche questa variante non sia assolutamente naturale ma sia stata prodotta in laboratorio e sparsa in giro per chissà quale oscuro motivo, mentre praticamente tutto il mondo perde soldi (si, anche la cina) e le borse vanno in panico, giusto?


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Novembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Visto che mi ricordavo di aver letto qualcosa a riguardo, sono andato a ricercare su internet.
> 
> Lo studio che riporto è del 27 novembre 2020 (un anno fa esatto, la cosa fa piuttosto ridere):
> La University College London, analizzando un campione di oltre *46mila genomi virali* da tutto il mondo, ha concluso che il numero delle mutazioni del covid non è direttamente correlato con l'aumentare della trasmissibilità dello stesso.
> ...


Ma ancora con questa repubblica? Ancora a credere a questi "studi"... la notizia non è stata scritta da Repubblica ma è stata presa dall'Inghiterra, il primi/mi a riportarla è stato il Guardian che a loro volta hanno avuto la notizia dagli scienziati.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Immagino che anche questa variante non sia assolutamente naturale ma sia stata prodotta in laboratorio e sparsa in giro per chissà quale oscuro motivo, mentre praticamente tutto il mondo perde soldi (si, anche la cina) e le borse vanno in panico, giusto?


Il capitalismo era fallito
il consumo infinito non esiste nella realtà


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Immagino che anche questa variante non sia assolutamente naturale ma sia stata prodotta in laboratorio e sparsa in giro per chissà quale oscuro motivo, mentre praticamente tutto il mondo perde soldi (si, anche la cina) e le borse vanno in panico, giusto?


Tutto normale, tranquillo. Come da due anni a questa parte. Prepara il braccio per la quarta dose, intanto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Novembre 2021)

Se poi credete che aumento dei prezzi delle risorse energetiche e dei materiali siano coincidenze alzo le mani


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Idiota chi non ci crede


La quarta dose hahahahahahahahajahahajhaah
Là pagliacciata è servita ahahahah


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Immagino che anche questa variante non sia assolutamente naturale ma sia stata prodotta in laboratorio e sparsa in giro per chissà quale oscuro motivo, mentre praticamente tutto il mondo perde soldi (*si, anche la cina*) e le borse vanno in panico, giusto?


Ma che stai a dì?
Santo cielo, leggi i giornali, non si può leggere una roba del genere, davvero.
La Cina nel 2021 crescerà il doppio di noi che siamo ritenuti i migliori tra i grandi Paesi industrializzati in Europa. Nel 2020 quando tutti perdevano loro avevano i pil +3%.

Noi ci esaltiamo per un +2,5 su base trimestrale, mentre quelli si preoccupano di rallentare per un +7,5% sempre su base trimestrale (dovuto all'impennata dei costi energetici tra l'altro).


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Immagino che anche questa variante non sia assolutamente naturale ma sia stata prodotta in laboratorio e sparsa in giro per chissà quale oscuro motivo, mentre praticamente tutto il mondo perde soldi (si, anche la cina) e le borse vanno in panico, giusto?


Dai dai che se sei fortunato ti spari un bel cocktail di 3-4 dosi contemporaneamente. Una goduria eh


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma che stai a dì?
> Santo cielo, leggi i giornali, non si può leggere una roba del genere, davvero.
> La Cina nel 2021 crescerà il doppio di noi che siamo ritenuti i migliori tra i grandi Paesi industrializzati in Europa. Nel 2020 quando tutti perdevano loro avevano i pil +3%.
> 
> Noi ci esaltiamo per un +2,5 su base trimestrale, mentre quelli si preoccupano di rallentare per un +7,5% sempre su base trimestrale (dovuto all'impennata dei costi energetici tra l'altro).


Lascia perdere


----------



## gabri65 (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutto normale, tranquillo. Come da due anni a questa parte. Prepara il braccio per la quarta dose, intanto.



Da non credere, più ne arrivano e più c'è convinzione, eh, è quello il brutto.

Mi sembra di vedere il robottino che avevo da piccolo, che si impunta contro l'ostacolo, sbattendoci fino a scaricare le batterie.

Ma ormai non mi stupisco più.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma ancora con questa repubblica? Ancora a credere a questi "studi"... la notizia non è stata scritta da Repubblica ma è stata presa dall'Inghiterra, il primi/mi a riportarla è stato il Guardian che a loro volta hanno avuto la notizia dagli scienziati.


Non hai capito, l'ultima frase non c'entrava con lo studio, che è accreditato ed infatti l'ho riportato.

Cito Repubblica, ma potrei citarne anche altri, per dire che tutti hanno fatto copia-incolla della notizia riportata dalla Stampa senza cercare conferme a riguardo.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dai dai che se sei fortunato ti spari un bel cocktail di 3-4 dosi contemporaneamente. Una goduria eh


Voglio l'edizione limitata!!!! 
Il big mac pfizer.


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Da non credere, più ne arrivano e più c'è convinzione, eh, è quello il brutto.
> 
> Mi sembra di vedere il robottino che avevo da piccolo, che si impunta contro l'ostacolo, sbattendoci fino a scaricare le batterie.
> 
> Ma ormai non mi stupisco più.



Come avevo già scritto, perfino Fantozzi, dopo la centesima pagnotta, si è accorto che il fornaio gli ciulava la moglie.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Voglio l'edizione limitata!!!!
> Il big mac pfizer.


Te lo danno con 4 bollini argento sulla tessere fedeltà vaccino. Ricchi premi e cotillon.
Poi se becchi il vaccino dorato vinci una gita alla fabbrica pfizer con Willie Wonka


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Da non credere, più ne arrivano e più c'è convinzione, eh, è quello il brutto.
> 
> Mi sembra di vedere il robottino che avevo da piccolo, che si impunta contro l'ostacolo, sbattendoci fino a scaricare le batterie.
> 
> Ma ormai non mi stupisco più.


Ma poi una cosa: ma il piano a lungo termine dei nostri mitici governanti quale sarebbe?


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Novembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma che stai a dì?
> Santo cielo, leggi i giornali, non si può leggere una roba del genere, davvero.
> La Cina nel 2021 crescerà il doppio di noi che siamo ritenuti i migliori tra i grandi Paesi industrializzati in Europa. Nel 2020 quando tutti perdevano loro avevano i pil +3%.
> 
> Noi ci esaltiamo per un +2,5 su base trimestrale, mentre quelli si preoccupano di rallentare per un +7,5% sempre su base trimestrale (dovuto all'impennata dei costi energetici tra l'altro).


Vuoi insegnarmi a fare il mio lavoro dicendomi di leggere i giornali? 
In pratica mi stai dicendo di dare retta ai bollettini di uno stato comunista oscurantista e dittatoriale con decine di indicatori geopolitici che dicono il contrario di quanto fa trasparire il politburo di Pechino?
La Cina sta perdendo una marea di soldi e ha moltissimi problemi, ne parlai tempo fa in un post in cui feci un commento molto lungo ed elaborato in cui spiegavo i motivi per cui sta pandemia è un problema enorme per la Cina che va a sommarsi a problemi sistemici gravissimi che ne stanno minando le fondamenta.
Non venire a rubare a casa del ladro, dammi retta


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come avevo già scritto, perfino Fantozzi, dopo la centesima pagnotta, si è accorto che il fornaio gli ciulava la moglie.


Porca miseria se é vero


----------



## Davidoff (26 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vuoi insegnarmi a fare il mio lavoro dicendomi di leggere i giornali?
> In pratica mi stai dicendo di dare retta ai bollettini di uno stato comunista oscurantista e dittatoriale con decine di indicatori geopolitici che dicono il contrario di quanto fa trasparire il politburo di Pechino?
> La Cina sta perdendo una marea di soldi e ha moltissimi problemi, ne parlai tempo fa in un post in cui feci un commento molto lungo ed elaborato in cui spiegavo i motivi per cui sta pandemia è un problema enorme per la Cina che va a sommarsi a problemi sistemici gravissimi che ne stanno minando le fondamenta.
> Non venire a rubare a casa del ladro, dammi retta


La Cina avrà pure grossi problemi ma a differenza della guerra fredda l'America è molto più debole, se poco poco il dollaro perdesse il suo ruolo di valuta ufficiale negli scambi energetici non so come andrebbe a finire.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come avevo già scritto, perfino Fantozzi, dopo la centesima pagnotta, si è accorto che il fornaio gli ciulava la moglie.



Esatto. Ma magari la gente fosse come Fantozzi, almeno lui aveva dei valori, e al colmo della disperazione s'è ribellato, questi invece si riguardano all'infinito la corazzata Potemkin come dei lobotomizzati.

Quella gente è stata veramente geniale a vedere la società così lucidamente.



hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma poi una cosa: ma il piano a lungo termine dei nostri mitici governanti quale sarebbe?



Ah, non lo so.

Proviamo a chiedere, se è lecito, anche se qui dentro vedo gente che sembra conoscere bene quello che stanno combinando.

Le luci in fondo al tunnel non le vedi?


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Le luci in fondo al tunnel non le vedi?


puahahaha touche!

Me lo sono proprio chiamata l' altro giorno, prendo e incasso se questa variante ci riporterà indietro!

Manco il tempo di sparare un briciolo di ottimismo che è arrivata la variante nettuniana che temevo 

Però, bando all' ipocrisia: noto un ringalluzzimento generale.

Oh, la butto li e non avrò mai una contro prova o un' ammissione per ovvie ragioni: 

ma non è che c'è molta gente qui e fuori, che non vedeva l' ora sotto sotto sotto????


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Ma magari la gente fosse come Fantozzi, almeno lui aveva dei valori, e al colmo della disperazione s'è ribellato, questi invece si riguardano all'infinito la corazzata Potemkin come dei lobotomizzati.
> 
> Quella gente è stata veramente geniale a vedere la società così lucidamente.
> 
> ...


Io sento la puzza in fondo al tunnel, luce non se ne vede. Ti diranno che non c’è nulla da fare, tutti fanno così, ecc


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> puahahaha touche!
> 
> Me lo sono proprio chiamata l' altro giorno, prendo e incasso se questa variante ci riporterà indietro!
> 
> ...


Ovvio che molti non vedessero l'ora, a partire dai nazivax. Certo, qualche temerario novax magari ci gode, ma in generale più che gioia é nessuna sorpresa, al prossimo anno, come lo scorso, saremmo qui a fare gli stessi discorsi, solo sul numero di dose e nome della variante diverse.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io sento la puzza in fondo al tunnel, luce non se ne vede. Ti diranno che non c’è nulla da fare, tutti fanno così, ecc


Sarà perché il tunnel in fondo svolta a sinistra, ma in fondo la luce c'è, lo dicono ormai tutti


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> puahahaha touche!
> 
> Me lo sono proprio chiamata l' altro giorno, prendo e incasso se questa variante ci riporterà indietro!
> 
> ...


Non so, dovresti chiedere a quello che godono per varianti ,vaccini, gente che ama lo smart ecc.
Lo chiedo a te. Se questo nuovo “aggiornamento” buca vaccini ecc, quale sarebbe la soluzione a lungo termine? Continuiamo con 3/4 dosi ogni 6 mesi e lochdaun? All’infinito?


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sarà perché il tunnel in fondo svolta a sinistra, ma in fondo la luce c'è, lo dicono ormai tutti


Ah si immagino


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non so, dovresti chiedere a quello che godono per varianti ,vaccini, gente che ama lo smart ecc.
> Lo chiedo a te. Se questo nuovo “aggiornamento” buca vaccini ecc, quale sarebbe la soluzione a lungo termine? Continuiamo con 3/4 dosi ogni 6 mesi e lochdaun? All’infinito?


L' ho già detto, è un grosso grosso problema.

Non so come faranno, io immagino come hanno fatto negli ultimi 2 anni.

Ma come già detto stiamo viaggiando con la mente, vediamo, sperando sia l' ennesimo pensiero terroristico.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vuoi insegnarmi a fare il mio lavoro dicendomi di leggere i giornali?
> In pratica mi stai dicendo di dare retta ai bollettini di uno stato comunista oscurantista e dittatoriale con decine di indicatori geopolitici che dicono il contrario di quanto fa trasparire il politburo di Pechino?
> La Cina sta perdendo una marea di soldi e ha moltissimi problemi, ne parlai tempo fa in un post in cui feci un commento molto lungo ed elaborato in cui spiegavo i motivi per cui sta pandemia è un problema enorme per la Cina che va a sommarsi a problemi sistemici gravissimi che ne stanno minando le fondamenta.
> Non venire a rubare a casa del ladro, dammi retta


Io non so quale sia il tuo lavoro, ma voler far passare la Cina come Paese in difficoltà è una sciocchezza.
I problemi in questa pandemia li stanno avendo tutti chiaramente, ma loro molto, ma molto meno rispetto ad altri per svariati motivi,: prima di tutto perchè sono un'oligarchia costituita da fanatici globalisti che obbliga, senza alcuna manifestazione di piazza contro, al vaccino (con numeri da far impallidire molte delle democrazie europee) e proclama di continuo lockdown forzati e circoscritti per mantenere la produzione interna in costante attivo. Con l'America in difficoltà poi, anche il problema energetico sembra virare verso un futuro predominio cinese e gestione dei principali bacini energetici extra-confine (vedi Africa, ed in primis la questione Nilo, oltre alla totale egemonia continentale già esistente).


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' ho già detto, è un grosso grosso problema.
> 
> Non so come faranno, io immagino come hanno fatto negli ultimi 2 anni.
> 
> Ma come già detto stiamo viaggiando con la mente, vediamo, sperando sia l' ennesimo pensiero terroristico.


Io te l’avevo detto che prima o poi sarebbe arrivato il momento di tornare indietro, perché ricordati le mie parole, non ne usciamo più.

quindi come supponevo, si starà sempre così per sempre, nessuna soluzione a lungo termine. Chiudiamo e falliamo tutti insomma


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io te l’avevo detto che prima o poi sarebbe arrivato il momento di tornare indietro, perché ricordati le mie parole, non ne usciamo più.
> 
> quindi come supponevo, si starà sempre così per sempre, nessuna soluzione a lungo termine. Chiudiamo e falliamo tutti insomma


É solo questione di tempo, ma questo paese sta per implodere definitivamente


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io te l’avevo detto che prima o poi sarebbe arrivato il momento di tornare indietro, perché ricordati le mie parole, non ne usciamo più.
> 
> quindi come supponevo, si starà sempre così per sempre, nessuna soluzione a lungo termine. Chiudiamo e falliamo tutti insomma



Si ma permettimi, il tuo credere che non ne usciremo più, è più dovuto a dispiacere e abbattimento, o se vuoi a malfiducia verso qualcosa, che a solide realtà cit.

A meno di avere accesso ad informazioni che a noi comuni mortali non giungono, oppure dichiarate doti di chiaroveggenza, perchè questa variante ( che è sempre stata ritenuta possibile) comunque ne abbiamo conoscenza da sole 24 ore!

Detto questo, io non sto dicendo che sia giusto o sbagliato chiudere tutto, sto solo dicendo cosa accadrà secondo me se si ripartisse da capo.

Magari non succederà nulla, no?
Farà la fine delle altre varianti.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> É solo questione di tempo, ma questo paese sta per implodere definitivamente


Mi sa tutta l’Europa amico mio…


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi sa tutta l’Europa amico mio…


Ah certamente, a ruota segurà l'Europa, ma i primi saremo noi


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2021)

Succederà qualcosa di grosso prima o poi. E' nella natura delle cose. E' la storia che fa il suo ciclo e si ripete.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma permettimi, il tuo credere che non ne usciremo più, è più dovuto a dispiacere e abbattimento, o se vuoi a malfiducia verso qualcosa, che a solide realtà cit.
> 
> A meno di avere accesso ad informazioni che a noi comuni mortali non giungono, oppure dichiarate doti di chiaroveggenza, perchè questa variante ( che è sempre stata ritenuta possibile) comunque ne abbiamo conoscenza da sole 24 ore!
> 
> ...


Io mi baso semplicemente sui fatti e i fatti dicono che non ce ne siamo usciti e non lo faremo tanto presto. I fatti sono questi.

capisco che dici cosa pensi accadrà, io ti dico che così è ridicolo e non si può andare avanti per molto.

Speriamo che non succeda nulla ovviamente, ma ho i miei grossi dubbi.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ah certamente, a ruota segurà l'Europa, ma i primi saremo noi


Crolliamo tutti, è questione di tempo


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2021)

Questa situazione si può concludere solo con l'abbandono della globalizzazione. E se il partito "Italexit" fosse nato qui proprio perché si sta annusando questa possibilità? Basti vedere chi c'è dietro il partito di Paragone. Probabilmente, i potenti sanno che l'UE è alle cozze e con l'addio della Merkel la situazione per loro non può che degenerare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come avevo già scritto, perfino Fantozzi, dopo la centesima pagnotta, si è accorto che il fornaio gli ciulava la moglie.








Immaginatevi la scena con l'italiano medio che apre i cassetti di casa e anzichè trovare il pane,trova già le siringhe con tanto di vaccino già pronto all'uso


----------



## Raryof (26 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Crolliamo tutti, è questione di tempo


Sì ma non ditegli all'UK o alla fantastica UE che i signori che raccattiamo in mare poi vanno tutti a Ventimiglia per andare proprio da loro, shhhh, che poi magari cominciano a trattare la rotta libicotunisina come se fosse davvero un problema quasi più per loro che per noi.
Poveri stolti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Novembre 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> La Cina avrà pure grossi problemi ma a differenza della guerra fredda l'America è molto più debole, se poco poco il dollaro perdesse il suo ruolo di valuta ufficiale negli scambi energetici non so come andrebbe a finire.


Riassunto: boom 
La Cina è già la prima economia mondiale

poi in questi anni ci sono pure anteprime di guerra in programma.. va bhe sì stanno già preparando da tempo, perché i cinesi non sono scemi.. e ve lo dico.. dopo la guerra economica c'è sempre quella vera e propria... La Cina e la Russia hanno tenuto in piedi la barca Europa che affonda e gli U.S.A solo per convenienza!
lasciamo ben perdere la parte economica che facciamo ridere..


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Riassunto: boom
> La Cina è già la prima economia mondiale
> 
> poi in questi anni ci sono pure anteprime di guerra in programma.. va bhe sì stanno già preparando da tempo, perché i cinesi non sono scemi.. e ve lo dico.. dopo la guerra economica c'è sempre quella vera e propria... La Cina e la Russia hanno tenuto in piedi la barca Europa che affonda e gli U.S.A solo per convenienza!
> lasciamo ben perdere la parte economica che facciamo ridere..


Gli yellows hanno in mano tutta la nostra tecnologia, sono l' economia più potente del mondo, sono 1 miliardo e mezzo.

Sono una roba a sè stante, non si faranno mai sottomettere o comandare da nessuno.

Tanto per farti un esempio: hai visto come hanno trattato la il discorso pandemia, si son minimamente preoccupati di avvisarci del rischio? Ma figurati,
Manco si sono posti problema.

Ma come sempre, la colpa è nostra, a parte la dimensione della popolazione, li abbiamo arricchiti e modernizzati noi, per riempire le tasche dei pochi e soliti noti delocalizzando.

Ora puppiamo.

Dicono che una delle principali caratteristiche dell' intelligenza, è la capacità di prevedere i problemi per evitarli:
Bene, abbiamo fallito totalmente

Comunque in questa fase storica dell' umanità, siamo ad un punto di saturazione su tutto, tale che non c'è argomento dove non ci sia tensione, prima o poi qualcosa di brutto o grosso accadrà


----------



## Dexter (26 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Immagino che anche questa variante non sia assolutamente naturale ma sia stata prodotta in laboratorio e sparsa in giro per chissà quale oscuro motivo, mentre praticamente tutto il mondo perde soldi (si, anche la cina) e le borse vanno in panico, giusto?


La variante potrebbe anche essere naturale. "Tutto il mondo perde soldi" chi? I poveracci forse si, le persone comuni. Borse in panico non credo tu sappia di cosa stai parlando, con tutto il rispetto. 
Guardate che la corruzione non segue uno schema piramidale dove tutti vengono retribuiti eh, leggendo vari post non capisco che idea abbiate di come funzioni il mondo ai piani alti...esiste una roba chiamata rispetto dei ruoli, dove se il tuo capo ti dice di fare A, lo fai e basta senza far domande.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Novembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La variante potrebbe anche essere naturale. "Tutto il mondo perde soldi" chi? I poveracci forse si, le persone comuni. Borse in panico non credo tu sappia di cosa stai parlando, con tutto il rispetto.
> Guardate che la corruzione non segue uno schema piramidale dove tutti vengono retribuiti eh, leggendo vari post non capisco che idea abbiate di come funzioni il mondo ai piani alti...esiste una roba chiamata rispetto dei ruoli, dove se il tuo capo ti dice di fare A, lo fai e basta senza far domande.


Su borse e crypto ci opero giornalmente, appena è uscita la notizia della variante è crollato praticamente tutto.
Se poi parliamo di S&P 500, è lapalissiano che sia on life support pompato da tassi di interessi minimi e inflazione galoppante (che a breve esploderà)
So di cosa parlo, queste cose sono letteralmente il mio lavoro


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> puahahaha touche!
> 
> Me lo sono proprio chiamata l' altro giorno, prendo e incasso se questa variante ci riporterà indietro!
> 
> ...


No.
Molta gente si è rotta le palle.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Gli yellows hanno in mano tutta la nostra tecnologia, sono l' economia più potente del mondo, sono 1 miliardo e mezzo.
> 
> Sono una roba a sè stante, non si faranno mai sottomettere o comandare da nessuno.
> 
> ...


anche perché sono anni che una certa america ci sta provando! nel loro statuto hanno messo come obiettivo di voler governare il mondo per un'altro secolo  e la storia ci insegna che ogni impero indifferente dalla loro grandezza con lo scorrere del tempo ha passato di mano  
ovviamente non voluta la cosa..
ma questi sono sia dementi che armati di Atomica
quindi essere tranquillo non è facile


----------



## Dexter (26 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Su borse e crypto ci opero giornalmente, appena è uscita la notizia della variante è crollato praticamente tutto.
> Se poi parliamo di S&P 500, è lapalissiano che sia on life support pompato da tassi di interessi minimi e inflazione galoppante (che a breve esploderà)
> So di cosa parlo, queste cose sono letteralmente il mio lavoro


Quindi i mercati azionari sono stati devastati dal covid secondo te. E ci lavori tutti i giorni. Meno male.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Novembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Io non so quale sia il tuo lavoro, ma *voler far passare la Cina come Paese in difficoltà è una sciocchezza.*
> I problemi in questa pandemia li stanno avendo tutti chiaramente, ma loro molto, ma molto meno rispetto ad altri per svariati motivi,: prima di tutto perchè sono un'oligarchia costituita da fanatici globalisti che obbliga, senza alcuna manifestazione di piazza contro, al vaccino (con numeri da far impallidire molte delle democrazie europee) e proclama di continuo lockdown forzati e circoscritti per mantenere la produzione interna in costante attivo. Con l'America in difficoltà poi, anche il problema energetico sembra virare verso un futuro predominio cinese e gestione dei principali bacini energetici extra-confine (vedi Africa, ed in primis la questione Nilo, oltre alla totale egemonia continentale già esistente).


Non lo è assolutamente.
Mi occupo di geopolitica per lavoro, anche nell'ambito politico. Questi argomenti sono letteralmente la mia vita, se permetti baso le cose che dico su qualcosa.
La cina ha problemi enormi che la stampa tradizionale solitamente sorvola, perchè sono complessi da affrontare.
Potrei parlarti della dipendenza dalle forniture dello stretto di Malacca, di un potere iperburocratizzato e sclerotizzante, di una leadership tendenzialmente incapace raccolta intorno ad un uomo forte al quale non esiste alcuna alternativa nel medio termine che non spacchi irrimediabilmente partito e società.
Se vuoi qualcosa di più pratico, potrei parlarti di bilancia lavoratori/pensionati che sta procedendo a velocità folle verso il blocco totale del sistema delle retribuzioni.
Del fallimento totale del progetto BRI.
Del fallimento totale di accreditarsi in termini di softpower come nuovo egemone.
Di totale isolamento politico internazionale (ti prego non dirmi che sono amici della russia, ti prego...) 
O ancora dei moltissimi crediti inesigibili con i paesi in via di sviluppo.
Del settore immobiliare che si sta mangiando la crescita.
Di una bolla speculativa enorme tenuta artificialmente in piedi dal governo per giustificare una decrescita reale.
Di un'america sempre più assertiva che sta convincendo il mondo (meglio tardi che mai) della minaccia cinese.

Potrei andare avanti così ancora e ancora, se vuoi in MP posso anche passarti qualche articolo accademico serio se sei davvero interessato ad approfondire.
Ma ti prego non venire a dirmi che dico sciocchezze su quello che è letteralmente il campo che mi da da mangiare, peraltro nell'area (estremo oriente, soprattutto giappone corea e cina) sulla quale mi sono specializzato  

Detto ciò, se la domanda è "cui prodest" la risposta sicuramente NON è la Cina.
Al momento, la situazione non giova a nessuno SALVO che alle case farmaceutiche che crescono in borsa.
Così a naso mi sempre complicato che dette case farmaceutiche abbiano un potere tale da governare il mondo e gestire un oscuro complotto in cui vanno a perderci gli stati nazionali (lo stato è leviatano, superiorem non recognoscens...)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Novembre 2021)

Ma per le borse lasciamo stare...
Draghi che ogni volta che si presentava diceva che gli interessi a 0 era solo momentaneo  si si.. per non fare crollare tutto si fanno figure bambine.. importante è dirlo  come sempre importante non farlo ..

Si stava preparando per fare il politico


----------



## smallball (26 Novembre 2021)

Primo caso della nuova variante sudafricana in Europa, precisamente in Belgio


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Novembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Quindi i mercati azionari sono stati devastati dal covid secondo te. E ci lavori tutti i giorni. Meno male.


Piano con lo strawman, il mio commento è chiaro, non leggerci quello che vuoi, non attacca con me.
Quando è uscita la notizia della VARIANTE sono crollati.
I mercati sono tendenzialmente in crescita nonostante il covid? si.
Si tratta di una crescita reale e sostenibile? no, è pompata artificialmente dalla FED e infatti praticamente chiunque ne sappia un minimo si aspetta un cigno nero a breve.
Non mettermi in bocca cose che non dico


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non lo è assolutamente.
> Mi occupo di geopolitica per lavoro, anche nell'ambito politico. Questi argomenti sono letteralmente la mia vita, se permetti baso le cose che dico su qualcosa.
> La cina ha problemi enormi che la stampa tradizionale solitamente sorvola, perchè sono complessi da affrontare.
> Potrei parlarti della dipendenza dalle forniture dello stretto di Malacca, di un potere iperburocratizzato e sclerotizzante, di una leadership tendenzialmente incapace raccolta intorno ad un uomo forte al quale non esiste alcuna alternativa nel medio termine che non spacchi irrimediabilmente partito e società.
> ...


come ti prego!? ma se l'ha difesa finora 
oppure pensi che la russiofobia di questi anni sia una coincidenza!?


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Gli yellows hanno in mano tutta la nostra tecnologia, sono l' economia più potente del mondo, sono 1 miliardo e mezzo.
> 
> Sono una roba a sè stante, non si faranno mai sottomettere o comandare da nessuno.
> 
> ...


Tristemente vero purtroppo.
Poi ci piace lamentarci dopo aver sbagliato tutto..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Novembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Primo caso della nuova variante sudafricana in Europa, precisamente in Belgio



Iniziate ad acquistare i regali ora perchè tra 2-3 settimane canteremo nuovamente dai balconi


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> No.
> Molta gente si è rotta le palle.


mmmmhhhh vero si, ma vedo anche altro.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Primo caso della nuova variante sudafricana in Europa, precisamente in Belgio


È finita.
Io il prossimo weekend ho una vacanza a Parigi ma ho paura non riuscirò a farla…


----------



## Dexter (26 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Piano con lo strawman, il mio commento è chiaro, non leggerci quello che vuoi, non attacca con me.
> Quando è uscita la notizia della VARIANTE sono crollati.
> I mercati sono tendenzialmente in crescita nonostante il covid? si.
> Si tratta di una crescita reale e sostenibile? no, è pompata artificialmente dalla FED e infatti praticamente chiunque ne sappia un minimo si aspetta un cigno nero a breve.
> Non mettermi in bocca cose che non dico


Ah ecco  ma il mercato per definizione crolla ad ogni informazione negativa, vera o falsa che sia...non ci vedo niente di strano. Credi che nell' OTC non stiano sguazzando? Eddai che le sai certe cose...


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> anche perché sono anni che una certa america ci sta provando! nel loro statuto hanno messo come obiettivo di voler governare il mondo per un'altro secolo e la storia ci insegna che ogni impero indifferente dalla loro grandezza con lo scorrere del tempo ha passato di mano
> ovviamente non voluta la cosa..
> ma questi sono sia dementi che armati di Atomica
> quindi essere tranquillo non è facile


ah ma a questo punto, o accettiamo il nostro declino ( la ruota che gira) o tentiamo di preservarlo con le unghie o con i denti con le possibili conseguenze.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> mmmmhhhh vero si, ma vedo anche altro.


Anche io..da molto


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> mmmmhhhh vero si, ma vedo anche altro.


Io sono il primo a fare sarcasmo ma perché se mettessimo in fila tutte le dichiarazioni e tutte le previsioni che questi geni ci hanno passato ci sarebbe da impallidire. 

Non ne hanno azzeccata una e ancora parlano .

Cazzari seriali che giocano con le nostre vite.
Il riso è un meccanismo di difesa per proteggerci in modo innocuo ma ci sarebbe da prenderli a pedate .


La situazione è difficile ma molti l'hanno resa invivibile.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Novembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Primo caso della nuova variante sudafricana in Europa, precisamente in Belgio


D'altronde se è destinata a diventare prevalente non è che possiamo fare molto oltre a sperare che non sia così catastrofica come dicono i media...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io sono il primo a fare sarcasmo ma perché se mettessimo in fila tutte le dichiarazioni e tutte le previsioni che questi geni ci hanno passato ci sarebbe da impallidire.
> 
> Non ne hanno azzeccata una e ancora parlano .
> 
> ...


Giusto! ho perso il conto delle volte che ho scritto rido per non piangere!


----------



## Andris (26 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non lo è assolutamente.
> Mi occupo di geopolitica per lavoro, anche nell'ambito politico. Questi argomenti sono letteralmente la mia vita, se permetti baso le cose che dico su qualcosa.
> La cina ha problemi enormi che la stampa tradizionale solitamente sorvola, perchè sono complessi da affrontare.
> Potrei parlarti della dipendenza dalle forniture dello stretto di Malacca, di un potere iperburocratizzato e sclerotizzante, di una leadership tendenzialmente incapace raccolta intorno ad un uomo forte al quale non esiste alcuna alternativa nel medio termine che non spacchi irrimediabilmente partito e società.
> ...


tutti questi fallimenti che elenchi non sono nulla rispetto a ciò che sarebbe successo se la Cina fosse stata portata come responsabile della vicenda covid dinanzi al tribunale penale internazionale, oltre che una risoluzione ONU- NATO-UE-OMC per boiccottarla fino alla trasparenza.
quella sarebbe stata la fine, solo che non conviene anche ad altri coinvolti e legati a doppiofilo


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io sono il primo a fare sarcasmo ma perché se mettessimo in fila tutte le dichiarazioni e tutte le previsioni che questi geni ci hanno passato ci sarebbe da impallidire.
> 
> Non ne hanno azzeccata una e ancora parlano .
> 
> ...


Di nuovo game set e match.
Non c’è più uno straccio di credibilità dai.

Ora, il copione della commedia è il medesimo:
Trovata nuova variante aggiornamento vaiurus > tremenda, più contagiosa, minaccia la scomparsa dell’intero genere umano > cominciamo a chiudere i voli dal paese di provenienza dell’aggiornamento > primi casi in Europa, è allarme > la prudenza non è mai troppa, utilizzare la solita mascherina tenuta per giorni e giorni, sia all’aperto che al chiuso e mentre che ci siamo anche sotto le coperte o sul water > bisogna vaccinare di più, terza dose ma anche quarta, se è possibile farsi un shot di vaccino nel caffè alla mattina > la prudenza non è mai troppa, ci sono 10 contagi in più al giorno, rischiamo il collasso > dobbiamo salvare il Natale > gli ospedali hanno qualche ingresso più quindi restrizioni e zone colorare > viaggi all’estero preclusi > lochdaun > arriva il bel tempo, vaccinate anche le persone seppellite da anni al cimitero e i cani e c’è una timida ripresa > estate tranquilla > ripeti


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Primo caso della nuova variante sudafricana in Europa, precisamente in Belgio


Sono tra lo stupito e lo stupitissimo.

La pantomima del blocco dei voli sortirà lo stesso effetto delle altre volte.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono tra lo stupito e lo stupitissimo.
> 
> La pantomima del blocco dei voli sortirà lo stesso effetto delle altre volte.


Succederà che il virus prende il treno.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Di nuovo game set e match.
> Non c’è più uno straccio di credibilità dai.
> 
> Ora, il copione della commedia è il medesimo:
> Trovata nuova variante aggiornamento vaiurus > tremenda, più contagiosa, minaccia la scomparsa dell’intero genere umano > cominciamo a chiudere i voli dal paese di provenienza dell’aggiornamento > primi casi in Europa, è allarme > la prudenza non è mai troppa, utilizzare la solita mascherina tenuta per giorni e giorni, sia all’aperto che al chiuso e mentre che ci siamo anche sotto le coperte o sul water > bisogna vaccinare di più, terza dose ma anche quarta, se è possibile farsi un shot di vaccino nel caffè alla mattina > la prudenza non è mai troppa, ci sono 10 contagi in più al giorno, rischiamo il collasso > dobbiamo salvare il Natale > gli ospedali hanno qualche ingresso più quindi restrizioni e zone colorare > viaggi all’estero preclusi > lochdaun > arriva il bel tempo, vaccinate anche le persone seppellite da anni al cimitero e i cani e c’è una timida ripresa > estate tranquilla > ripeti


Ahah eroe !!!! 
Praticamente siamo dentro il gioco dell'oca.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> tutti questi fallimenti che elenchi non sono nulla rispetto a ciò che sarebbe successo se la Cina fosse stata portata come responsabile della vicenda covid dinanzi al tribunale penale internazionale, oltre che una risoluzione ONU- NATO-UE-OMC per boiccottarla fino alla trasparenza.
> quella sarebbe stata la fine, solo che non conviene anche ad altri coinvolti e legati a doppiofilo


Sfondi una porta aperta su questo.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> puahahaha touche!
> 
> Me lo sono proprio chiamata l' altro giorno, prendo e incasso se questa variante ci riporterà indietro!
> 
> ...



Non era per te. Era per tutti.

Non sono così subdolo, tranquillo, e se devo evitare di fare citazioni allora non rimane veramente niente, perché ne sono state dette di tutte.

Piuttosto tu, è già la seconda volta che paventi che io in realtà ci godo su questa pandemia. Guarda, lasciami osservare che lo fai con una certa furbizia/malafede, solo per mettermi in un angolo e farmi passare per quello che sbraita perché ha voglia di sbraitare. E purtroppo, ancora una volta, noto che sta diventando un trucchetto consueto e un po' infantile.

Non funziona così.

Ripeto e spero di non farlo mai più: tu levami di torno questa pandemia e fai che la gente ritorni a vivere tranquillamente, e vedrai che non piango, anche perché ad una certa età il tempo diventa prezioso. Tu magari sei un giovincello con tante speranze e anno più, anno meno, per te fa lo stesso. Se non sbaglio l'hai anche scritto. Poi vedrai più in là nel tempo il valore che ha anche un solo secondo di questa schifosa esistenza.

E se per far andare via la pandemia c'è bisogno di collaborare, io la mia parte la faccio. Ma non sono disposto a farmi prendere per il culo da un vairus, e nemmeno da chi si ostina (chissà perché) a farmi credere che stiamo nel villaggio incantato e siamo solo tremendamente sfortunati.

Se veramente parteggi per uscirne, cortesemente non alimentare la macchina dell'"andrà tutto bene". Consiglio spassionato. Perché è proprio sull'ingenua (se non ottusa) speranza che qualcuno calca la mano e ci ricama sopra facendoci fessi.

Qui bisogna togliersi la scarpa e sbatterla sul tavolo, altro che. Dovevamo farlo da tempo.

Ho detto.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non era per te. Era per tutti.
> 
> Non sono così subdolo, tranquillo, e se devo evitare di fare citazioni allora non rimane veramente niente, perché ne sono state dette di tutte.
> 
> ...


Tu sei un grande!!! 

Stima.
Ma quante belle persone ci sono in questo forum?
Isola felice.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Piuttosto tu, è *già la seconda volta* che paventi che io in realtà ci godo su questa pandemia.


Are you sure? ma par no.
Recente?


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ahah eroe !!!!
> Praticamente siamo dentro il gioco dell'oca.


Si più o meno è questo il giochetto. Di base sempre le solite cose con l’aggiunta di qualcosa di nuovo ogni tanto. Sono passati praticamente 2 anni e siamo sempre alle solite…


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sfondi una porta aperta su questo.


poi la Cina si è comprata apposta l'africa per il materiale che serve per la tecnologia.. non ricordo se è un chip oppure un materiale per i cellulari.. resta il fatto che c'è solo lì ed è interamente in mano ai cinesi.. 

non sono scemi


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non era per te. Era per tutti.
> 
> Non sono così subdolo, tranquillo, e se devo evitare di fare citazioni allora non rimane veramente niente, perché ne sono state dette di tutte.
> 
> ...


Gabri che meraviglia di post.
Questo è Vangelo. Come sempre sei inattaccabile


----------



## Mika (26 Novembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Idiota chi non ci crede


A leggere questi vaccini non servono più nemmeno a limitare la gravità della nuova variante. Beh... che dire, come detto da molti qui, se il vaccino non sconfigge il virus ma lo depotenzia solamente esso continuerà a mutare per adattarsi ai vaccini. Detto, fatto. Ne devono fare uno nuovo di vaccino ora.

Non devono chiudere solo i voli ma anche i porti. Niente più sbarchi se no ci appestiamo.


----------



## Andris (26 Novembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Primo caso della nuova variante sudafricana in Europa, precisamente in Belgio


da una donna che è stata in Egitto e Turchia, chissà in quanti stati è già presente a loro insaputa


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> da una donna che è stata in Egitto e Turchia, chissà in quanti stati è già presente a loro insaputa


Ma ovviamente sarà ovunque ma serve fare terrorismo


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> tutti questi fallimenti che elenchi non sono nulla rispetto a ciò che sarebbe successo se la Cina fosse stata portata come responsabile della vicenda covid dinanzi al tribunale penale internazionale, oltre che una risoluzione ONU- NATO-UE-OMC per boiccottarla fino alla trasparenza.
> quella sarebbe stata la fine, solo che non conviene anche ad altri coinvolti e legati a doppiofilo


Il boicottaggio della Cina è ad oggi impossibile, già solo il rallentamento produttivo del 2020 ha innescato emergenza di approvvigionamento in molti settori, figuriamoci se ci possiamo permettere un boicottaggio..


----------



## Andris (26 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il boicottaggio della Cina è ad oggi impossibile, già solo il rallentamento produttivo del 2020 ha innescato emergenza di approvvigionamento in molti settori, figuriamoci se ci possiamo permettere un boicottaggio..


sarei disposto a vivere un mese con le candele e dormire quando fa buio pur di vedere appurata la verità ufficialmente


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il boicottaggio della Cina è ad oggi impossibile, già solo il rallentamento produttivo del 2020 ha innescato emergenza di approvvigionamento in molti settori, figuriamoci se ci possiamo permettere un boicottaggio..


Ma si ormai è tardi.

Ci vogliono decenni per boicottare eventualmente la Cina e riportare tutte le produzioni qui.

A meno che accettiamo un abbassamento ulteriore della nostra già provata esistenza

Ma sono certo, che molti faciloni, pensano, anzi, pretendono, che torniamo a produrre tutto qui da noi, da domani, e senza alcun impatto negativo.

Bisognava pensarci prima


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Novembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Primo caso della nuova variante sudafricana in Europa, precisamente in Belgio


Tempo 3 giorni e uscirà che questa s'è fatta, non più di 2 giorni fa, Torino,Milano,Venezia,Firenze,Roma,Napoli,Bari,Palermo e Cagliari.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Novembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Tempo 3 giorni e uscirà che questa s'è fatta, non più di 2 giorni fa, Torino,Milano,Venezia,Firenze,Roma,Napoli,Bari,Palermo e Cagliari.



Neanche quotato !
Magari diranno che sta donna ha partecipato anche ai cortei no vax,giusto per aggiungere altra legna al fuoco


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> sarei disposto a vivere un mese con le candele e dormire quando fa buio pur di vedere appurata la verità ufficialmente


Un mese? Facciamo minimo sei.. Si ferma tutto,


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Neanche quotato !
> Magari diranno che sta donna ha partecipato anche ai cortei no vax,giusto per aggiungere altra legna al fuoco


Ed è stata a cena con la Meloni, en plein


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ed è stata a cena con la Meloni, en plein


Beh ovvio e poi hanno fatto tutto insieme un comizio di nazinovax che tentano di spiegare il complotto e pensano al 5g


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da La Stampa, la nuova variante (più correttamente release NDR) sudafricana del Covid (che elude i vaccini) si sta già diffondendo a macchia d'olio. Israele, la nazione più vaccinata del pianeta, è ad un passo dall'emergenza. Come già riferito, è un virus particolarmente contagioso a causa delle 32 mutazioni subite. L'Italia poco fa ha bloccato i voli con diverse nazioni africane. Il Governo inglese annuncia:"Questa è la variante più significativa che abbiamo incontrato fino ad oggi e sono in corso ricerche urgenti per saperne di più sulla sua trasmissibilità, gravità e suscettibilità ai vaccini. Gli scienziati stanno esaminando quali azioni di salute pubblica possono limitare l'impatto di B.1.1.529".
> 
> *Repubblica: nonostante la massiccia dose di vaccinazioni in Israele si sta assistendo ad una risalita dei contagi. Possibile quinta ondata. Non si esclude subito una quarta dose per tutti.*



*Ancora Israele: "Questa variante ha soppiantato la Delta in Africa in meno di una settimana."

Von Der Leyen: "Preoccupatissimi. Sospendere subito i voli europei con Africa australe"*


----------



## Marilson (26 Novembre 2021)

raga a sto giro butta male mi sa


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io sono il primo a fare sarcasmo ma perché se mettessimo in fila tutte le dichiarazioni e tutte le previsioni che questi geni ci hanno passato ci sarebbe da impallidire.
> 
> Non ne hanno azzeccata una e ancora parlano .
> 
> ...


Bé oddio..se ci basiamo sui fenomeni nostrani in tv di cacchiate ne hanno dette moltissime (mai quanto i no vax ma vabbé penso che commentare certi soggetti sia perfino inutile) ma le previsioni generali non mi pare siano molto lontane dal vero..avevano detto che la Delta sarebbe stata più contagiosa e dominante, mi pare sia palesemente così, e senza i vaccini staremmo contando i disastri...quindi questa variante non la prenderei molto sotto gamba..

Anche perché c'è un indicatore, spesso, che discerne le balle dalle notizie vere: la reazione dei mercati, e mi pare che i crolli di oggi dovrebbero accendere qualche campanello di allarme


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Novembre 2021)

*Corriere: Dal genoma della nuova variante sono cambiate le parti del virus che riconoscono le terapie basate su anticorpi monoclonali.*


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Israele: "Questa variante ha soppiantato la Delta in Africa in meno di una settimana."
> 
> Von Der Leyen: "Preoccupatissimi. Sospendere subito i voli europei con Africa australe"*


Sembra un restart.

Manca l' informazione più importante di tutte però.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Israele: "Questa variante ha soppiantato la Delta in Africa in meno di una settimana."
> 
> Von Der Leyen: "Preoccupatissimi. Sospendere subito i voli europei con Africa australe"*


mabastaaaa con questi voli.. sta variante sarà bella che gironzola da giorni forse ovunque.. 

Avevo letto che la Delta aveva 15 mutazioni questa ne ha più del doppio.. tra poco si chiude tutto. 
Speriamo almeno che in estate ci possa essere la classica boccata d'ossigieno mensile


----------



## Stex (26 Novembre 2021)

voli chiusi, ma porti aperti


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> raga a sto giro butta male mi sa


Vedo troppe allerte e reazioni immediate e mercati crollati di colpo..mi sa che non stanno mica scherzando..se sta variante è più contagiosa ancora o peggio elude i vaccini siamo nella m.........


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sembra un restart.
> 
> Manca l' informazione più importante di tutte però.



Se ho imparato a leggere un po' le notizie e le reazioni, prima ancora delle verifiche sanno già che questa variante buca completamente i vaccini.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vedo troppe allerte e reazioni immediate e mercati crollati di colpo..mi sa che non stanno mica scherzando..se sta variante è più contagiosa ancora o peggio elude i vaccini siamo nella m.........


Idem.

Ca' vacca son entrato con forti (almeno per le mie umili finanze) investimenti 10 giorni fa, non poteva uscire prima sta variante che mi prendevo tutta la salita.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se ho imparato a leggere un po' le notizie e le reazioni, prima ancora delle verifiche sanno già che questa variante buca completamente i vaccini.


Quello che temo, scrivevo stamattina che non ho mai visto i "governanti" cosi preoccupati, facile che sappiano qualcosa più di noi.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> mabastaaaa con questi voli.. sta variante sarà bella che gironzola da giorni forse ovunque..
> 
> Avevo letto che la Delta aveva 15 mutazioni questa ne ha più del doppio.. tra poco si chiude tutto.
> Speriamo almeno che in estate ci possa essere la classica boccata d'ossigieno mensile


Ma si, nel week end uscirà il primo contagiato italiano.

Comunque, dicessero quanto è letale o ospedalizzante, diamine è la prima cosa da vedere.

Avranno già una mezza idea.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Idem.
> 
> Ca' vacca son entrato con forti (almeno per le mie finanze) investimenti 10 giorni fa, non poteva uscire prima sta variante che mi prendevo tutta la salita.


Mercato cripto? Eh mi ha tentato l'ultima mini discesa e tutte le notizie sul metaverso e gli NFT ma ancora non mi sono fidato...


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mercato cripto? Eh mi ha tentato l'ultima mini discesa e tutte le notizie sul metaverso e gli NFT ma ancora non mi sono fidato...


No no, sto lontanissimo dalle cripto.

Si può guadagnare e anche tanto, ma è come giocare alla roulette.

Il giorno che si stabilizzerà, a nessuno fregherà più nulla della "libertà" che offre la cripto decentralizzando dalle bankkkeeee !31!"
La gente la compra solo per fare gain.

E gli ultimi arrivati la prenderanno sonoramente in quel posto.

E poi, per guadagnare tanto devi investire tanto, ed è una follia se non puoi permetterti di perderli.

Investire poco per guadagnare 500 euro non mi interessa onestamente-


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No no, sto lontanissimo dalle cripto.
> 
> Si può guadagnare e anche tanto, ma è come giocare alla roulette.
> 
> ...


Si ma c'è chi si fa attrarre dalla storia del tizio che mette 100 euro sulla meme coin e ci fa 100mila euro..

Pure io comunque per ora ne resto fuori..troppa volatilità e continuo a non vedere l'utilità (inoltre finalmente molti hanno iniziato a sollevare la questione spreco di energia per nulla)


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Israele: "Questa variante ha soppiantato la Delta in Africa in meno di una settimana."
> 
> Von Der Leyen: "Preoccupatissimi. Sospendere subito i voli europei con Africa australe"*


Ahhh ecco fatto.
Lochdaunz a brevissimo! Rifacciamo tutto da capo, andrà tutto bene


----------



## gabri65 (26 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Dal genoma della nuova variante sono cambiate le parti del virus che riconoscono le terapie basate su anticorpi monoclonali.*



Skynet di Terminator a questo vairus gli fa una sega, scusate il termine. Tra un po' riuscirà a fare la scansione dei QR code dei green-pass.

Ultimo atto. Mettiamoci belli comodi, ora si ride. Che di lacrime non ne ho più.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Novembre 2021)

Intanto ora si parla di "Bisogna vaccinare i paesi più poveri per uscirne"

Come da copione ovviamente.. ora il 90% della popolazione Europea non è sufficiente, bisogna vaccinare tutta l'africa per tornare a vivere come prima.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ahhh ecco fatto.
> Lochdaunz a brevissimo! Rifacciamo tutto da capo, andrà tutto bene


Ma davvero pensate che qualcuno (a parte i pochi con interessi) si stia divertendo? Boh.. Davvero.. Io spero non sia come sembra xke se fosse più grave in Africa potrebbe fare un'ecatombe


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intanto ora si parla di "Bisogna vaccinare i paesi più poveri per uscirne"
> 
> Come da copione ovviamente.. ora il 90% della popolazione Europea non è sufficiente, bisogna vaccinare tutta l'africa per tornare a vivere come prima.


Ma se lo dicono da mesi, ricordo le parole di draghi sul tema ancora prima dell'estate


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero pensate che qualcuno (a parte i pochi con interessi) si stia divertendo? Boh.. Davvero.. Io spero non sia come sembra xke se fosse più grave in Africa potrebbe fare un'ecatombe


Si si come l’ecatombe in Africa in questi 2 anni..hai visto? Si è dimezzata la popolazione.
Già che tu dica “i pochi con interessi” fa capire tutto ma qua si parla di incompetenza, di incoerenza continua, di essere nel 2021 allo stesso punto di partenza di 2 anni fa. Non ci sono piani a lungo termine. Ma d’altronde tu paragoni questa pandemia ad una guerra mondiale o peggio…siamo su lunghezze d’onda diverse


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intanto ora si parla di "Bisogna vaccinare i paesi più poveri per uscirne"
> 
> Come da copione ovviamente.. ora il 90% della popolazione Europea non è sufficiente, bisogna vaccinare tutta l'africa per tornare a vivere come prima.


Quindi non ne usciremo mai, facile facile


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma se lo dicono da mesi, ricordo le parole di draghi sul tema ancora prima dell'estate


E' inutile dirlo a parole ,a parole sono tutti campioni del mondo.
Poi guardi la realtà e scopri che covax (il programma internazionale che ha come obiettivo l'accesso equo ai vaccini anti covid) ha fallito il suo primo obiettivo,ovvero quello di distribuire 2 miliardi di vaccini entro il 2021.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' inutile dirlo a parole ,a parole sono tutti campioni del mondo.
> Poi guardi la realtà e scopri che covax (il programma internazionale che ha come obiettivo l'accesso equo ai vaccini anti covid) ha fallito il suo primo obiettivo,ovvero quello di distribuire 2 miliardi di vaccini entro il 2021.


Ma va? Ma chi lo avrebbe mai detto eh?


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Dal genoma della nuova variante sono cambiate le parti del virus che riconoscono le terapie basate su anticorpi monoclonali.*


E la madonna!

A Wuhan si lavora forte, eh!


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2021)

Questa variante sarà una bomba atomica, se è quella che si dice di essere. Farà crollare tanti castelli, quello della "scienzah", quello pro-vax e metterebbe definitivamente fuori Draghi dalla corsa a presidente della repubblica, visto che il suo governo fallirà definitivamente nell'obiettivo di ripresa.

Di queste cose, ovviamente, poco mi frega, piuttosto, mi dispiacerà per le povere persone che ci acchiapperanno in questa situazione e gli ulteriori danni economici. Ormai siamo un paese finito, ma neanche gli altri potranno sorridere e l'UE rischia seriamente la morte. Si rischia il reset totale ed il ritorno alle frontiere chiuse (magari). È l'unica strada che potrebbe portare alla fine di tutto nel breve tempo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questa variante sarà una bomba atomica, se è quella che si dice di essere. Farà crollare tanti castelli, quello della "scienzah", quello pro-vax e metterebbe definitivamente fuori Draghi dalla corsa a presidente della repubblica, visto che il suo governo fallirà definitivamente nell'obiettivo di ripresa.
> 
> Di queste cose, ovviamente, poco mi frega, piuttosto, mi dispiacerà per le povere persone che ci acchiapperanno in questa situazione e gli ulteriori danni economici. Ormai siamo un paese finito, ma neanche gli altri potranno sorridere e l'UE rischia seriamente la morte. Si rischia il reset totale ed il ritorno alle frontiere chiuse (magari). È l'unica strada che potrebbe portare alla fine di tutto nel breve tempo.


Se questa variante è ciò che temiamo, il mondo per come lo conosciamo oggi è finito.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questa situazione si può concludere solo con l'abbandono della globalizzazione. E se il partito "Italexit" fosse nato qui proprio perché si sta annusando questa possibilità? Basti vedere chi c'è dietro il partito di Paragone. Probabilmente, i potenti sanno che l'UE è alle cozze e con l'addio della Merkel la situazione per loro non può che degenerare.


sì vabbè, ci manca solo questa poi possiamo attarci alla canna del gas


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se questa variante è ciò che temiamo, il mondo per come lo conosciamo oggi è finito.


Addirittura? Mamma mia, speriamo di salvarci allora…


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> sì vabbè, ci manca solo questa poi possiamo attarci alla canna del gas


Però è un’ipotesi che ci sta..ormai tutto è possibile


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Addirittura? Mamma mia, speriamo di salvarci allora…


Se buca i vaccini significa tornare di fatto a marzo 2020 con una variante tipo 10 volte piu contagiosa di allora.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se buca i vaccini significa tornare di fatto a marzo 2020 con una variante tipo 10 volte piu contagiosa di allora.


Si e quindi? Facciamo così all’infinito no?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Addirittura? Mamma mia, speriamo di salvarci allora…


Diciamo che a furia di diffusioni di virus perpetue, bisognerà prendere delle decisioni restrittive e se gli obblighi ricattatori (sottolineo RICATTATORI e non di fatto) del vaccino non sono serviti a nulla, prima o poi bisognerà chiudere le frontiere e dire addio alla globalizzazione. A me non dispiacerebbe, io vorrei lavorare in tranquillità e uscire la sera stando tranquillo e se questa è la soluzione, firmerei subito.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si e quindi? Facciamo così all’infinito no?


Il sogno bagnato dei nostri governanti,uno stato d'emergenza perenne.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si e quindi? Facciamo così all’infinito no?


Altro gettone ...altro giro.
Venghino signori.....


L'omino delle austoscontro dei miei ricordi di fanciullezza.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Novembre 2021)

Provocazione : e se il supersayangreenpass fosse stato introdotto proprio perchè i nostri governanti erano a conoscenza di questa nuova variante ?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2021)

Ma secondo voi in Italia non c'è già? Suvvia...


----------



## babsodiolinter (26 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Provocazione : e se il supersayangreenpass fosse stato introdotto proprio perchè i nostri governanti erano a conoscenza di questa nuova variante ?


Di certo sanno che c'è stato un aumento delle terapie intensive preoccupante, a lungo andare. O meglio, i numeri al momento non preoccupano, ma se l'incremento rimane stabile, se non superiore, allora sì che c'è da preoccuparsi. Il Friuli in zona gialla, nonostante il più dell'80% di vaccinati la dice lunga.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che a furia di diffusioni di virus perpetue, bisognerà prendere delle decisioni restrittive e se gli obblighi ricattatori (sottolineo RICATTATORI e non di fatto) del vaccino non sono serviti a nulla, prima o poi bisognerà chiudere le frontiere e dire addio alla globalizzazione. A me non dispiacerebbe, io vorrei lavorare in tranquillità e uscire la sera stando tranquillo e se questa è la soluzione, firmerei subito.


Per me è vitale viaggiare..vorrei evitare di recludermi a vita in Italia. Detto questo, prima o poi dovranno venire a patti con questo “virus estingui umanità”. Piaccia o non piaccia. Il mondo non si è fermato e non è finito manco con la peste , la spagnola e le guerre mondiali. Bisognerà conviverci e basta


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2021)

Al di là di quello che pensa il bistrattato Montagnier, NON si può pensare di far vaccinare tutti in massa con QUESTO vaccino che dura 5 mesi ed alcuni medici sostengono addirittura che la protezione cala dopo 90 giorni.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il sogno bagnato dei nostri governanti,uno stato d'emergenza perenne.


Non solo dei nostri governanti come puoi ben vedere e leggere qui..


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me è vitale viaggiare..vorrei evitare di recludermi a vita in Italia. Detto questo, prima o poi dovranno venire a patti con questo “virus estingui umanità”. Piaccia o non piaccia. Il mondo non si è fermato e non è finito manco con la peste , la spagnola e le guerre mondiali. Bisognerà conviverci e basta


Non dico che non si potrà viaggiare più, ma che aumenteranno i controlli prima che uno cambi nazione. Si tornerà ad essere Italiani, Francesi e non Europei.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Altro gettone ...altro giro.
> Venghino signori.....
> 
> 
> L'omino delle austoscontro dei miei ricordi di fanciullezza.


Te l’ho detto prima..il modus operandi è sempre lo stesso e sarà sempre lo stesso in un loop eterno.
Vivremo mediocremente d’estate e chiusi per tutto l’inverno


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Provocazione : e se il supersayangreenpass fosse stato introdotto proprio perchè i nostri governanti erano a conoscenza di questa nuova variante ?


Li fai troppo intelligenti


----------



## gabri65 (26 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che a furia di diffusioni di virus perpetue, bisognerà prendere delle decisioni restrittive e se gli obblighi ricattatori (sottolineo RICATTATORI e non di fatto) del vaccino non sono serviti a nulla, prima o poi bisognerà chiudere le frontiere e dire addio alla globalizzazione. A me non dispiacerebbe, io vorrei lavorare in tranquillità e uscire la sera stando tranquillo e se questa è la soluzione, firmerei subito.



Pe le chiusure succederà esattamente il contrario. Solo per alcuni, eh.

Ora sì che siamo a rischio di sbarchi massivi sulle nostre coste, di disperati che scappano dal vairus.

Ovviamente, tutta gente che si sarà fatta a piedi i 6700 e rotti km che separano il Botswana dalle coste itagliane, ma saranno in pericolo di vita solo a poche decine di metri dalle acque internazionali. I vaccini per il nulla cosmico e le poche iene che girovagheranno affamate in loco, comunque, li finanzierai lo stesso.

E la spiegazione quale sarà? "Se ci portiamo in casa le persone e le vacciniamo, aumentiamo l'immunità di gregge totale e ci garantiamo più sicurezza proprio per noi stessi".


----------



## babsodiolinter (26 Novembre 2021)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> .


Chiedo scusa al moderatore se ho fatto una cosa talmente grave da dirmi che verrò bannato definitivamente al prossimo "copia incolla"
Ma se uno de e riportare una intervista con un virgolettato cosa deve fare?
Vabbè


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non dico che non si potrà viaggiare più, ma che aumenteranno i controlli prima che uno cambi nazione. Si tornerà ad essere Italiani, Francesi e non Europei.


Questo potrebbe non dispiacermi del tutto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Novembre 2021)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Chiedo scusa al moderatore se ho fatto una cosa talmente grave da dirmi che verrò bannato definitivamente al prossimo "copia incolla"
> Ma se uno de e riportare una intervista con un virgolettato cosa deve fare?
> Vabbè



Anche se snervante,riscrivere il tutto a parole tue senza fare copia-incolla,che è vietato  
Te lo dico per esperienza,sono stato bannato anche io per tot giorni proprio per questo motivo


----------



## Andris (26 Novembre 2021)

*Von der Leyen:*

"I contratti dell'Unione europea con i produttori affermano che i vaccini devono essere adattati immediatamente alle nuove varianti man mano che emergono.
L'Europa ha preso le precauzioni".

Ansa


I contratti 

tutti all'hub vaccinale per il booster 2.0, siete ancora in garanzia quindi non si paga


----------



## Andris (26 Novembre 2021)

comunque capita proprio nel momento giusto.
chiusure ai non vaccinati, i contagi con annesse ospedalizzazioni aumenteranno ed ora hanno a portata di mano il nuovo capro espiatorio: la variante Botswana.
oltre che delinquenti sono pure culi rotti sfondati.
vogliamo scommettere che daranno la colpa a questa variante tra qualche settimana con i dati peggiorati ?


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen:*
> 
> "I contratti dell'Unione europea con i produttori affermano che i vaccini devono essere adattati immediatamente alle nuove varianti man mano che emergono.
> L'Europa ha preso le precauzioni".
> ...


Questa una delle prime da fucilarec


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2021)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Chiedo scusa al moderatore se ho fatto una cosa talmente grave da dirmi che verrò bannato definitivamente al prossimo "copia incolla"
> Ma se uno de e riportare una intervista con un virgolettato cosa deve fare?
> Vabbè


Basterebbe riportare solo le dichiarazioni non tutto l’articolo a corredo…


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen:*
> 
> "I contratti dell'Unione europea con i produttori affermano che i vaccini devono essere adattati immediatamente alle nuove varianti man mano che emergono.
> L'Europa ha preso le precauzioni".
> ...


Questa è proprio scema.. pensa che sia un sito internet scritto in HTLM che basta andare nella tag apposta togliere l'immagine e sostituirla con un'altra..

Mamma mia. Sti politici in generale sono roba nauseante.. quando toglieremo dalla faccia i politici, ovvero la professione più inutile che ci sia, e troviamo un altro tipo di struttura sociale si farà festa.


----------



## Andris (26 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa è proprio scema.. pensa che sia un sito internet scritto in HTLM che basta andare nella tag apposta togliere l'immagine e sostituirla con un'altra..
> 
> Mamma mia. Sti politici in generale sono roba nauseante.. quando toglieremo dalla faccia i politici, ovvero la professione più inutile che ci sia, e troviamo un altro tipo di struttura sociale si farà festa.


è una persona confusa: ha cambiato tre lauree, una totalmente diversa dall'alta.
archeologia, economia, medicina e quest'ultima è accusata di plagio della tesi
un giorno Macron ci spiegherà la sua scelta...


----------



## Andris (26 Novembre 2021)

*Ema risponde a Von der Leyen:*

"E' prematuro prevedere al momento se per la nuova variante sudafricana del Covid è necessario un adattamento dei vaccini."

Ansa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Novembre 2021)

Ma la Von der Leyen alla fine aveva mostrato la sua conversazione privata ("sfortunatamente" cancellata dal suo telefono per errore) con l'ad di Pfizer ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> puahahaha touche!
> 
> Me lo sono proprio chiamata l' altro giorno, prendo e incasso se questa variante ci riporterà indietro!
> 
> ...


quoto, ogni notizia di questo tenore è un ottimo appiglio per dire "lo avevo detto" (diciamo che quasi ogni notizia in realtà viene buona sfruttando teorie assurde e dati falsi o senza senso).

c'è poco da dire se batte il vaccino sta release si torna in lockdown parziale tipo lo scorso anno, apri e chiudi le attività più sfigate, se è una bufala come al solito si continua con la vita normale di adesso, magari con qualche limitazione per le feste se si cresce troppo, ma per ora i dati sono incoraggianti.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Novembre 2021)

Bloccano i voli ma coi gommoni possono arrivare,vero?No perché sono preoccupato che blocchino gli sbarchi e i redditi di cittadinanza da distribuire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque capita proprio nel momento giusto.
> chiusure ai non vaccinati, i contagi con annesse ospedalizzazioni aumenteranno ed ora hanno a portata di mano il nuovo capro espiatorio: la variante Botswana.
> oltre che delinquenti sono pure culi rotti sfondati.
> vogliamo scommettere che daranno la colpa a questa variante tra qualche settimana con i dati peggiorati ?


ma di quali dati peggiorati parli che sono costanti? guardi troppi TG.
si fa presto a vedere se la colpa è della variante botzwana o meno, basta saper fare 2+2. 
vediamo tra 2 settimane cosa succede.


----------



## Raryof (26 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se ho imparato a leggere un po' le notizie e le reazioni, prima ancora delle verifiche sanno già che questa variante buca completamente i vaccini.


Addirittura? ma non lo ammetteranno mai, sono troppo belve.
Mi sa che si tornerà al tradizionale "mettiti la sciarpa e tieni coperto il collo".
Comunque il supersupersupercosopass era prevedibile, di sicuro non lo scoprono quando lo scopriamo noi che gira roba nuova o "rivoluzionante", in Italia non esisteva nemmeno un piano pandemico, roba da film, figuriamoci se la gente ora dovrebbe fidarsi della finanza e della scienzopolitica ciecamente.


----------



## Davidoff (26 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa è proprio scema.. pensa che sia un sito internet scritto in HTLM che basta andare nella tag apposta togliere l'immagine e sostituirla con un'altra..
> 
> Mamma mia. Sti politici in generale sono roba nauseante.. quando toglieremo dalla faccia i politici, ovvero la professione più inutile che ci sia, e troviamo un altro tipo di struttura sociale si farà festa.


Entro qualche anno il vero potere sarà ancora di più nelle mani di gente come Musk, Bezos e i grandi della finanza, gente che fa i fatti invece di sparare ca***te per cercare di farsi eleggere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Novembre 2021)

sarà un caso che la variante che batte il vaccino esce proprio quando in germania si sono accorti di aver cannato la campagna vaccinale?
bah... vedremo. sarebbe una gran mazzata.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' inutile dirlo a parole ,a parole sono tutti campioni del mondo.
> Poi guardi la realtà e scopri che covax (il programma internazionale che ha come obiettivo l'accesso equo ai vaccini anti covid) ha fallito il suo primo obiettivo,ovvero quello di distribuire 2 miliardi di vaccini entro il 2021.


Ma pensate sia facile? Avete idea anche solo organizzare l'aspetto logistico in paesi che manco hanno strade o magazzini? Quanto semplicismo vedo a volte.. Dal divano siamo tutti campioni..


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Entro qualche anno il vero potere sarà ancora di più nelle mani di gente come Musk, Bezos e i grandi della finanza, gente che fa i fatti invece di sparare ca***te per cercare di farsi eleggere.


Ah beh spettacolo, loro si che si preoccuperanno del popolino e del ceto medio.. Auguri


----------



## Raryof (26 Novembre 2021)

Ricapitolando un attimo, sperimentazione, minacce, vaccinazione di massa per creare nuove varianti e portare avanti il teatrino di volta in volta per abituare le persone?
Ma questi sono geniali o magari solo stupidi, o magari dei Burioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa è proprio scema.. pensa che sia un sito internet scritto in HTLM che basta andare nella tag apposta togliere l'immagine e sostituirla con un'altra..
> 
> Mamma mia. Sti politici in generale sono roba nauseante.. quando toglieremo dalla faccia i politici, ovvero la professione più inutile che ci sia, e troviamo un altro tipo di struttura sociale si farà festa.


Tranquilli è già pronta, il metaverso di Mr fb ehm, Meta.. Sarà un caso che l'abbia tirato fuori proprio adesso....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma pensate sia facile? Avete idea anche solo organizzare l'aspetto logistico in paesi che manco hanno strade o magazzini? Quanto semplicismo vedo a volte.. Dal divano siamo tutti campioni..



Guarda che sono stati "loro" a tirare fuori cifre,tempistiche,quantità e obiettivi vari da raggiungere entro tale data,mica le ho ipotizzate io o qualche altro complottaro.
Solo loro.
Forse sono stati proprio "loro" a pensare che sarebbe stato tutto semplicissimo e fattibile.
Per quello ho scritto che a parole tutti campioni.


----------



## Andris (26 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma di quali dati peggiorati parli che sono costanti? guardi troppi TG.
> si fa presto a vedere se la colpa è della variante botzwana o meno, basta saper fare 2+2.
> vediamo tra 2 settimane cosa succede.


"aumenteranno"

futuro, non oggi sono aumentati
non ci vuole un genio per sapere che nel periodo che hanno messo il super green pass i dati peggioreranno, anche senza che i non vaccinati frequentino certi luoghi pubblici, visto che la gente si sposta e si ammassa sotto le feste più che ora


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque capita proprio nel momento giusto.
> chiusure ai non vaccinati, i contagi con annesse ospedalizzazioni aumenteranno ed ora hanno a portata di mano il nuovo capro espiatorio: la variante Botswana.
> oltre che delinquenti sono pure culi rotti sfondati.
> vogliamo scommettere che daranno la colpa a questa variante tra qualche settimana con i dati peggiorati ?


Ma c’è anche da chiederlo? Questo aggiornamento porterà sicuramente a restrizioni…vedremo come si evolve la faccenda ma non creo bene..


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando un attimo, sperimentazione, minacce, vaccinazione di massa per creare nuove varianti e portare avanti il teatrino di volta in volta per abituare le persone?
> Ma questi sono geniali o magari solo stupidi, o magari dei Burioni.


Lo sto pensando pure io. Questo è un virus mutevole. Il dott.Mariano Amici disse anche lui che è sconsigliabile vaccinare durante un virus mutevole, con questo vaccino. E a chi dice "eh allora facciamo morire tutti?", io dico che facciano approvare anche e soprattutto le cure domiciliari. Cioè siamo rimasti a tachipirina e vigile attesa e idrossiclorochina SCONSIGLIATA, nonostante molti medici e pazienti hanno confermato di curare ed essere stati curati con quella. Ah poi, per quanto riguarda il business dei morti covid, ho visto l'intervista a Verissimo della moglie di Stefano D'Orazio che diceva che suo padre malato di covid è morto dopo essere stato intubato, ma lui non voleva esserlo e diceva di voler uscire dalla sala in cui stava perché stava bene. Anche qui ci sarebbe da indagare...


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ema risponde a Von der Leyen:*
> 
> "E' prematuro prevedere al momento se per la nuova variante sudafricana del Covid è necessario un adattamento dei vaccini."
> 
> Ansa


Opssss..ma a chi giovahhhhh? cit


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma pensate sia facile? Avete idea anche solo organizzare l'aspetto logistico in paesi che manco hanno strade o magazzini? Quanto semplicismo vedo a volte.. Dal divano siamo tutti campioni..


Eh si si mai nulla è facile, fanno tutti così, si stava peggio quando si stava meglio, piove governo ladro ecc


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lo sto pensando pure io. Questo è un virus mutevole. Il dott.Mariano Amici disse anche lui che è sconsigliabile vaccinare durante un virus mutevole, con questo vaccino. E a chi dice "eh allora facciamo morire tutti?", io dico che facciano approvare anche e soprattutto le cure domiciliari. Cioè siamo rimasti a tachipirina e vigile attesa e idrossiclorochina SCONSIGLIATA, nonostante molti medici e pazienti hanno confermato di curare ed essere stati curati con quella. Ah poi, per quanto riguarda il business dei morti covid, ho visto l'intervista a Verissimo della moglie di Stefano D'Orazio che diceva che suo padre malato di covid è morto dopo essere stato intubato, ma lui non voleva esserlo e diceva di voler uscire dalla sala in cui stava perché stava bene. Anche qui ci sarebbe da indagare...


Noooo non dire queste cose, è tutto corretto e pulito, non ci sono dietrologie. Ci stanno salvando la vita. Devi ringraziare e basta.


----------



## Raryof (26 Novembre 2021)

Comunque c'è da dire che la pandemia giova molto ai "visionari", cioè se ci pensate un tempo si andava fuori a giocare a calcio poi il mondo è diventato molto più tecnologico e adesso siamo pieni zeppi di virus e in piena rieducazione sociale, in poche parole stai a casa, mettiti un computer in ogni stanza, non fare un passo senza tecnologia addosso e cambia il tuo dispositivo una volta l'anno, è logico che chiudano quelle attività superflue, di svago, forse manco esisteranno più tra 50 anni, bar, ristoranti, ti fanno la pubblicità del just eat mica del ristorante... hai fame? ordina online, vita semplice vita inutile vita da ipocondriaco, vita da persona che panica e che già ora pende dalle labbra di gente che fino a qualche anno fa, come ruolo che rappresenteva e che rappresenta ancora, non veniva minimamente calcolata, sì tasse, piove governo ladro, ma finiva lì, adesso i politici (mercenari) sono quello strumento umano, "gentile" utile per fare gli interessi di chi sfrutta la popolazione e la rieduca socialmente, la fa diventare paziente, cliente, vittima, colpevole, nemica, ma per cosa? per migliorare la sua condizione di vita? no, per controllarla cambiando il suo modo di vivere, una vita più compiacente quindi "giusta", una vita all'apparenza facile, a portata di click, ma una vita decisa da altri, come devi uscire, cosa devi metterti addosso, di che patologie ti devi preoccupare o interessare, i media poi fanno il resto, bum bum tutto il giorno, è dura anche per i più duri, ciò che senti, leggi, è già stato pensato mesi e mesi prima se non anni, la tecnologia ha migliorato e allo stesso tempo peggiorato la vita delle persone e le sta plasmando attraverso ciò che plasma meglio a questo mondo, la paura collegata ad una vita comoda, ecco perché ognuno di noi potrebbe pensare di poter reggere, che c'è la scienza, che sono tanti, che sono bravi, ma in che direzione stiamo andando veramente? cosa ne sarà di 'sto mondo intossicato e tossico? senza valori? un mondo controllato e in mano alla finanza, a multinazionali più potenti di stati, a influencer, ma guardate che ciò che può controllare le persone mica si ferma, va avanti, peggio di un virus perché non ha bisogno di far variare nulla al proprio interno, va avanti finché non prende dentro proprio tutto, o sei dentro o vieni spazzato via, escluso, l'uomo ragionava così anche millenni fa mica da quando ha scoperto i virus, è stato ed è il suo modo migliore di usare l'intelligenza superiore.
Il virus purtroppo non è lì per essere sconfitto, è lì per altri motivi e lo stiamo vedendo tutti, stanno semplicemente provando a combatterlo mantenendolo in vita, trovando soluzioni scontate ma obsolete, sono in pieno stato confusionale giocondo, perché tutto sta andando come deve andare e ormai le persone, dopo quasi 2 anni, invece di uscirne pensano di aver ormai ceduto su ogni minima possibilità di combattere un nemico impossibile da combattere, perché chi lo ha creato lo vuole ben vivo e poi semi morto, poi ancora vivo e via così, giocando con la pellaccia delle persone e usando l'informazione per condizionare gente impaurita e sostanzialmente ignorante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> "aumenteranno"
> 
> futuro, non oggi sono aumentati
> non ci vuole un genio per sapere che nel periodo che hanno messo il super green pass i dati peggioreranno, anche senza che i non vaccinati frequentino certi luoghi pubblici, visto che la gente si sposta e si ammassa sotto le feste più che ora


non avevo capito. quoto. a parte che i numeri per me sarebbero aumentati poco, ma c'era il rischio che anche quel poco cozzasse con il super GP


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Guarda che sono stati "loro" a tirare fuori cifre,tempistiche,quantità e obiettivi vari da raggiungere entro tale data,mica le ho ipotizzate io o qualche altro complottaro.
> Solo loro.
> Forse sono stati proprio "loro" a pensare che sarebbe stato tutto semplicissimo e fattibile.
> Per quello ho scritto che a parole tutti campioni.


Certe cose vanno dette anche solo x non creare panico


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Tanto per dire, leggetevi l’articolo su agi.it riguardo al disastro dei pronto soccorso negli ospedali di Milano. Il covid non c’entra nulla e la situazione è critica. Poi è ovvio che anche un raffreddore ti impalla tutto il sistema. Ma dove dobbiamo andare in queste condizioni. Ma non sarebbe il caso di intervenire?
Ma la pandemiah è difficileh per tuttih cit. 
certo se sei terzo mondo è difficile qualsiasi cosa..


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certe cose vanno dette anche solo x non creare panico


O forse c’è troppa superficialità e incompetenza?


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tanto per dire, leggetevi l’articolo su agi.it riguardo al disastro dei pronto soccorso negli ospedali di Milano. Il covid non c’entra nulla e la situazione è critica. Poi è ovvio che anche un raffreddore ti impalla tutto il sistema. Ma dove dobbiamo andare in queste condizioni. Ma non sarebbe il caso di intervenire?
> Ma la pandemiah è difficileh per tuttih cit.
> certo se sei terzo mondo è difficile qualsiasi cosa..


gli ospedali ed i pronto soccorso fanno letteralmente schifo covid o non covid.
è più la probabilità di ammalarso che di guarire, non scherzo.
2 miei parenti sono entrati ed usciti ammalati negli ultimi mesi, il covid non c'entra.
anzi adesso col covid non hai la possibilità di aiutare e gli infermieri non riescono a far tutto. un disastro.

ok quindi cosa si fa? ce ne siamo accorti adesso che fa schifo il sistema? solo perchè han chiuso i bar? c'era da svegliarsi per tempo. adesso è tardi.
già son messi male, se li intasiamo ancor di più siamo proprio idioti.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando un attimo, sperimentazione, minacce, vaccinazione di massa per creare nuove varianti e portare avanti il teatrino di volta in volta per abituare le persone?
> Ma questi sono geniali o magari solo stupidi, o magari dei Burioni.


purtroppo l errore di fondo è stato questo .... vaccinare
viviamo in una società che non avrebbe accettato nessuna altra soluzione se non quella del vaccino
nessun governo sarebbe stato in grado di affrontare situazioni come quelle di bergamo e cosi per forza e ultimamente anche un po per convenienza si continua su questa strada con annesse colorazioni e supersayan
auguri e forza milan


----------



## Andris (26 Novembre 2021)

al tg hanno fatto vedere che ripartono a murare gli ospiti delle RSA.
l'ora d'aria è chiusa, di nuovo isolati dal mondo
tutti con terza dose...


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gli ospedali ed i pronto soccorso fanno letteralmente schifo covid o non covid.
> è più la probabilità di ammalarso che di guarire, non scherzo.
> 2 miei parenti sono entrati ed usciti ammalati negli ultimi mesi, il covid non c'entra.
> anzi adesso col covid non hai la possibilità di aiutare e gli infermieri non riescono a far tutto. un disastro.
> ...


Tutto giusto eh, MA a questo punto anziché tergiversare, con una pandemia di mezzo, forse sarebbe il caso di intervenire seriamente? Che dici? Forse un po’ di programmazione seria per uscire da sta roba sarebbe necessaria non credi? Ma si meglio continuare cosi, almeno ingrassano ancora e si fanno i proprio interessi. Perché pensare a lungo termine alla fine. Questo è DOLO, poco da fare


----------



## Gas (26 Novembre 2021)

Saranno contenti i vaccino fanboy che c'è una nuova variante...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Saranno contenti i vaccino fanboy che c'è una nuova variante...


A me pare che le pippe di gioia se le stiano facendo i no vax col sogno che sta variante possa bucare i vaccini...


----------



## Gas (26 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me pare che le pippe di gioia se le stiano facendo i no vax col sogno che sta variante possa bucare i vaccini...


Guarda i vaccini si bucano già da soli... Come ho già raccontato io il covid l'ho preso dopo essermi vaccinato Pfizer due dosi.... In agosto! Praticamente senza contatti umani, in smart working da un mese.


----------



## Raryof (26 Novembre 2021)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> purtroppo l errore di fondo è stato questo .... vaccinare
> viviamo in una società che non avrebbe accettato nessuna altra soluzione se non quella del vaccino
> nessun governo sarebbe stato in grado di affrontare situazioni come quelle di bergamo e cosi per forza e ultimamente anche un po per convenienza si continua su questa strada con annesse colorazioni e supersayan
> auguri e forza milan


Ma infatti era già stato calcolato secondo me, "salvi" le persone e allo stesso tempo fai in modo di dover andare avanti battendo sempre sullo stesso concetto, vaccino vaccino vaccino, forse perché la gente avrebbe capito meglio, non lo so, di sicuro c'è molto marcio e di sicuro sapevano perfettamente a cosa stavano andando incontro, parlo di mutazioni e rischi dovuti a vaccinazioni di massa propagandistiche e ad una spietata linea distopica di risoluzione del problema attraverso le cifre, quindi percentuali, immunità di gregge raggiunta a tot, green pass, utili nemici no vax, logico che se la soluzione doveva essere quella con le cifre tutti avrebbero capito, ma se il tuo problema è un non problema allora fine, forse la gente dovrà semplicemente accettare il collasso del sistema non più funzionale, andato oltre per via della scienza e della malvagità dell'essere umano calcolatore.
Non c'è molta logica, una cosa sicura c'è però, è sperimentazione pura e test futuristico che ci sta abituando a cambiare le nostre vite per permettere una migliore gestione del sistema sociopoliticosanitarscientifico, una stupidata, ovviamente, visto che la ricchezza è destinata a mangiarsi il resto che non ce la fa ed è senza scrupoli, le soluzioni in realtà non esistono, in teoria dovrebbe scoppiare qualche pancia, in teoria dovrebbero crepare 10 mln di persone al giorno e nascere un decimo di questi sempre al giorno, c'è una crescita demografica insostenibile che non va di pari passo con le proprie disponibilità economiche o la propria aspettativa di vita, ci dicono che bisogna fare figli ma le condizioni non ci sono più, perché i figli non sono nient'altro che uno strumento in mano a chi li controllerà e li userà, fate conto che un mondo con troppi vecchi è un mondo finito, anche per via dell'alta aspettativa di vita, ma di sicuro non faranno niente per fermare certi fenomeni demografici o virus mutanti che condizionano la vita delle persone, infatti la popolazione occidentale è destinata a diminuire e secondo i geni mondiali questi paesi si salveranno solamente facendo entrare l'altra parte del mondo, abbassando il benessere del paese in questione e riempendo la panza di chi muove i fili da dietro.
Immaginatevi questa umanità tra 30 anni, soprattutto i paesi con più benessere, tranquilli, dopo tutto il marcio che si sono presi dentro, dopo la sostituzione etnica già in corso che non fa nient'altro che abbassare la popolazione autoctona perché in larga parte vecchia, si cambierà e non ce ne accorgeremo nemmeno, proprio come ora, in pandemia, siamo già cambiato e abbiamo già ceduto, siamo stati plasmati e rieducati mentre il mondo va avanti, collassando, per favorire chi ci guadagna e non guarda in faccia a nessuno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto eh, MA a questo punto anziché tergiversare, con una pandemia di mezzo, forse sarebbe il caso di intervenire seriamente? Che dici? Forse un po’ di programmazione seria per uscire da sta roba sarebbe necessaria non credi? Ma si meglio continuare cosi, almeno ingrassano ancora e si fanno i proprio interessi. Perché pensare a lungo termine alla fine. Questo è DOLO, poco da fare


non sono sicuramente capaci e non hanno i soldi, inoltre non so cosa si possa fare oltre a sperare che la gente capisca di non contagiarsi. tu pensi che non vogliano per qualche astruso motivo, ma io non credo sia così. altrimenti non sarebbero tutti nella stessa situazione. in italia poi non conta niente nessuno, figurati.
senza varianti checchè se ne dica siamo a cavallo, altrimenti siamo da capo.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me pare che le pippe di gioia se le stiano facendo i no vax col sogno che sta variante possa bucare i vaccini...


La prima a sperarlo è la vostra amica von der leyen che ha già deciso che la nuova variante è tragica


----------



## babsodiolinter (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Basterebbe riportare solo le dichiarazioni non tutto l’articolo a corredo…


Va bene così boss...
Ma io ho estrapolato e postaro solo ed esclusivamente il virgolettato della intervista...
L'articolo era molto più lungo..
Fa nulla dai


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non sono sicuramente capaci e non hanno i soldi, inoltre non so cosa si possa fare oltre a sperare che la gente capisca di non contagiarsi. tu pensi che non vogliano per qualche astruso motivo, ma io non credo sia così. altrimenti non sarebbero tutti nella stessa situazione. in italia poi non conta niente nessuno, figurati.
> senza varianti checchè se ne dica siamo a cavallo, altrimenti siamo da capo.


Siamo da capo perché non si vuole uscire da sta situazione, per me ormai è certo.
Prima di evitare di contagiarsi, si può anche intervenire ma tanto è un discorso perso, soprattutto perché siamo in Italia. Per me ormai sta diventando una pagliacciata


----------



## Sam (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'OMS dovrebbero organizzare *i keynote stile Apple* per presentare al mondo queste nuove release (conquiste dell'umanità). Sul palco i vari vairologi che poi possono pure intrattenere ballando e cantando qualche canzone. Col pubblico incollato alla tv che sbava al sol pensiero della prossime release.


----------



## Sam (26 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> tutti questi fallimenti che elenchi non sono nulla rispetto a ciò che sarebbe successo *se la Cina fosse stata portata come responsabile della vicenda covid* dinanzi al tribunale penale internazionale, oltre che una risoluzione ONU- NATO-UE-OMC per boiccottarla fino alla trasparenza.
> quella sarebbe stata la fine, solo che non conviene anche ad altri coinvolti e legati a doppiofilo


Impossibile che accada una cosa del genere, perché porterebbe al collasso lo status quo post-seconda guerra mondiale che gli ex-Alleati stanno faticosamente tentando di mantenere.

Se le Nazioni Unite si schierassero contro la Cina, otterresti esattamente lo stesso risultato che la Società delle Nazioni ottenne facendo muso duro con le potenze dell'epoca, l'Italia e il Giappone, ovvero l'uscita diretta dall'organizzazione.
Creeresti un precedente pericolosissimo per il quale chi non è d'accordo con la linea dei potenti che stanno nel Consiglio di Sicurezza, ne può ignorare completamente le delibere e abbandonare il tavolo senza rischiare di essere messo in minoranza nei rapporti internazionali.
Di fatto, ciò provocherebbe un'escalation tale da rendere il Consiglio di Sicurezza e il diritto di veto del tutto inutili, esattamente come inutile divenne il Consiglio di Sicurezza della Società delle Nazioni quando a farsi belli con il mondo erano rimasti solo gli inglesi e i francesi.

Questo l'America non se lo può permettere. Non farà lo stesso errore che gli anglo-francesi fecero negli anni '30 e che F.D. Roosevelt cercò di "correggere" riducendo l'Europa a mera stampella degli Stati Uniti. Si tratta di equilibri da mantenere.

Dal punto di vista cinese, però, l'uscita dalle Nazioni Unite sarebbe sia una liberazione che un disastro, perché ciò darebbe il via libera all'area filo-americana di dare sostegno alla politica liberal-democratica giapponese per l'abolizione della clausola anti-bellica e probabilmente anche per il riarmo totale delle forze armate giapponesi, in particolare in chiave atomica.
La Cina è attualmente il cane da guardia in questo senso perché con il diritto di veto ha ancora la capacità di bloccare simili avvenimenti.

Ecco perché è impossibile che le Nazioni Unite o chi per esse facciano qualcosa contro Pechino.

Gli "equilibri" (se così si possono definire) di Jalta, vanno preservati. Anche se rispetto a quel periodo il mondo è cambiato (ma non troppo).


----------



## sunburn (26 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> c'è poco da dire se batte il vaccino sta release si torna in lockdown parziale tipo lo scorso anno, apri e chiudi le attività più sfigate, se è una bufala come al solito si continua con la vita normale di adesso, magari con qualche limitazione per le feste se si cresce troppo, ma per ora i dati sono incoraggianti.


Il fatto che possa “bucare” il vaccino non implica che possa causare un numero alto di casi gravi. Se è una variante “docile” che non causa problemi a livello ospedaliero, lasciamola diffondere e amen.
Vedremo nelle prossime settimane.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La prima a sperarlo è la vostra amica von der leyen che ha già deciso che la nuova variante è tragica


Amica? Vabbè dai.. Lasciamo stare..


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ema risponde a Von der Leyen:*
> 
> "E' prematuro prevedere al momento se per la nuova variante sudafricana del Covid è necessario un adattamento dei vaccini."
> 
> Ansa


Siamo alla frutta: l'Ema, che ha collezionato solo figure di m* negli ultimi 2 anni con previsioni strampalate, riprende il presidente della commissione europea, ovvero una delle persone più influenti e potenti in Occidente, per affermazioni totalmente fuori luogo.

Cher spettacolo


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il fatto che possa “bucare” il vaccino non implica che possa causare un numero alto di casi gravi. Se è una variante “docile” che non causa problemi a livello ospedaliero, lasciamola diffondere e amen.
> Vedremo nelle prossime settimane.


non ci spero neanche in questo, stasera sono poco positivo.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma pensate sia facile? Avete idea anche solo organizzare l'aspetto logistico in paesi che manco hanno strade o magazzini? Quanto semplicismo vedo a volte.. Dal divano siamo tutti campioni..


con questa pandemia mi sono reso conto che in Italia ci sono milioni di virologi che discettano di virologia (oltre che milioni di costituzionalisti che gridano di diritti violati)

mi chiedo quei poveri sciocchi che hanno fatto 6 anni di medicina e chirurgia piu 4 o 5 anni di specializzazione piu master pubblicazioni e partecipazioni a convegni vari cosa penseranno ora che hanno scoperto che bastava usare google dal salotto di casa...


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Novembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> con questa pandemia mi sono reso conto che in Italia ci sono milioni di virologi che discettano di virologia (oltre che milioni di costituzionalisti che gridano di diritti violati)
> 
> mi chiedo quei poveri sciocchi che hanno fatto 6 anni di medicina e chirurgia piu 4 o 5 anni di specializzazione piu master pubblicazioni e partecipazioni a convegni vari cosa penseranno ora che hanno scoperto che bastava usare google dal salotto di casa...


Se alcuni dei massimi esponenti a livello scientifico postano sui social come teenagers dando dei sorci ai non vaccinati, o se altri pseudo-esperti di politica e retorica morale augurano la morte ai non vaccinati additandoli come Talebani, non è colpa dei laureati in Lettere e Filosofia che cercano ed analizzano liberamente informazioni su internet o sui giornali


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Novembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> con questa pandemia mi sono reso conto che in Italia ci sono milioni di virologi che discettano di virologia (oltre che milioni di costituzionalisti che gridano di diritti violati)
> 
> mi chiedo quei poveri sciocchi che hanno fatto 6 anni di medicina e chirurgia piu 4 o 5 anni di specializzazione piu master pubblicazioni e partecipazioni a convegni vari cosa penseranno ora che hanno scoperto che bastava usare google dal salotto di casa...


è anche vero che aver studiato 10 anni non rende ne intelligenti, ne onesti.


----------

